# MEDICAL MISSION TRIP ABROAD



## Deacs2017 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi there,
I am an EMT with a passion for serving especially in impoverished communities. I have always wanted to serve on a medical mission abroad. Does anyone know of organizations that do medical missions or need EMS professionals for medical programs abroad?
Thanks!


----------



## NPO (Apr 25, 2017)

There are several, most if not all of which you have to pay several thousand to participate. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacs2017 (Apr 25, 2017)

NPO said:


> There are several, most if not all of which you have to pay several thousand to participate.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Do you know any of the organizations by name?


----------



## NPO (Apr 25, 2017)

Davis Feldman said:


> Do you know any of the organizations by name?


http://bfy.tw/BQzl

Projects Abroad was the one I was most interested in. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E tank (Apr 25, 2017)

There's plenty of impoverished zip codes right here and it's "free" to serve them. Appalachia, Oakland CA, LA county, Detroit MI, Chicago IL, parts of  AL, MS, AR. No need to leave the continental USA. That's great if you do that, but you don't have to...they're not living in mud huts, but they need help.


----------



## NPO (Apr 25, 2017)

E tank said:


> There's plenty of impoverished zip codes right here and it's "free" to serve them. Appalachia, Oakland CA, LA county, Detroit MI, Chicago IL, parts of  AL, MS, AR. No need to leave the continental USA. That's great if you do that, but you don't have to...they're not living in mud huts, but they need help.


And you know, most of my EOAs...

Bakersfield has a 23% unemployment rate, and was just rated "worst hit by poverty" by something I saw on Facebook and didn't bother to verify. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit (Apr 25, 2017)

It is extremely unlikely you will find any organization willing to pay your way because you are an EMT... or that will let you work as one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 25, 2017)

As I posted in another thread, projectmedishare.org and empactnorthwest.org are both involved with EMS and emergency medicine in Haiti. I went a few years back and had an amazing experience.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 26, 2017)

I always cringe when I hear Medical Mission....either you genuinely want to give healthcare to impoverished people or you want to preach. I am not saying this was OP's intent, but it disgusts me when needed help is dangled/provided with a conversion.

Wanna impress me (any and all mission orgs) go do the Lord's work without a single mention of the Lord, a tract, a Bible, or any paraphernalia. Go do it because it is the right thing to do and the humane thing to do. I would donate the heck out of my wallet, my time, etc.

Anyways, back to the topic....yep, there are literally 10s of 1000s right here in the good ol USA which the majority of "us" seem to ignore. We hate cleaning our own doorstep, maybe we do not get the cool stories or the cool "feel good" vibes from helping our own. I dunno, just boggles my mind sometimes.

As for EMT, I cannot think of a group where you would function as an EMT or a group where they would even need an EMT. They would want you for other reasons and the fact you could do some first aid might be of consideration, however they have plenty of other higher skilled/educated providers pretty much to the point where you EMT is of no value to the overall....mission (gag).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2017)

Both of the groups I mentioned are secular. Project Medishare (http://projectmedishare.org/volunteer/) is a joint project from the University of Miami Schools of Medicine and Nursing. Empact NW (http://www.empactnorthwest.org/volunteer.html) started as a group of FF/Paramedics from the Seattle area and now runs a USAR type program that deploys when needed. I don't believe Empact is currently looking for volunteers, but you can always reach out. There are several other groups that are doing good work outside the US that are secular, no bible required.


----------



## Summit (Apr 26, 2017)

Most medical missions or aid organizations wouldn't find an EMT useful for more than collecting vital signs... or maybe scribing. But you there are plenty of premeds without EMT who would happily pay to have that resume fodder.


----------



## nana akua (Feb 15, 2018)

there is this organization called Global life savers that are looking for EMT/Paramedics to go on medical missions this year.


----------



## nana akua (Feb 15, 2018)

glsinc.org is their site


----------

